# Russia Today on IA5



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

*11966 H*
*tp 14*
*http://www.russiatoday.ru/*
*







*
*







*
*http://www.russiatoday.ru/company.html*

*THE ARTICLE*

*BNE:* Russia will soon start its own 24-hour English language TV news channel. Its name is _Russia Today_ and it will be similar to CNN. The new channel will broadcast up-to-the-minute news of world and Russian affairs. Everything will be from a Russian viewpoint.​_Russia Today_ will initially be broadcast in Russia, Europe, the USA and some C.I.S. and Asian countries. It is due to screen from as early as late summer. The launch may coincide with President Vladimir Putin's speech to the U.N. in September.
Margarita Simonyan, editor-in-chief of _Russia Today_, said it was time to challenge CNN and the BBC. She said _Russia Today_ will offer an alternative to the U.S.-British stranglehold on English-speaking world news coverage. She also said it would make interesting viewing.
The channel is an arm of Russia's tightly controlled state media. Many people have expressed doubts over how much independence journalists will have. Others fear the Kremlin will inject propaganda into the news stories. Many doubt whether non-Russians will want to watch Russian news in English.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Toooo similar to CNN :icon_lol:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I assume this station is FTA. Not sure alot of people would pay for this. Maybe E* will add this station to their Russian package.


----------

